# Dating A Vintage Timex Watch



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

I recently purchased this Timex watch with original metal band. Under Timex is the number 21. I don't know what this means. I remember this brand being quite popular in the early sixties when I was in college. The watch has a mechannical movement. I know it has not much value, but I am barely beginning to become interested in vintage watches. Can someone tell me which year it may have been made? I live in Panama.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb:

The "21" is the Model. Dating a TIMEX basics is covered in the "pinned" section above here on RLT or alternatively, vist

http://www.timexwatchforum.com

for a fuller explanation, click on the "FAQ's & Help" pages there for illustrated help in dating various TIMEX watches.

HTH a bit

:weed:


----------



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you very much, Mel :yes:


----------



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

Mel, I checked the numbers under the 6 o'clock spot.... ends in 72. Therefore, it seems that this watch was made in 1972. The pinned post is very useful. Thanks again. :yahoo:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Glad to be of assistance - - get yourself another few TIMEX' and you become a TIMEXICAN :lol:

There's a few of us about :weed:


----------

